# How do you deal with the grief/rage?



## Sandbar (Nov 6, 2012)

Nevermind, just late night venting about stuff I can't change.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I have Graves. I was consumed by random mood swings of sadness, anger, and very intense unstable emotions. Needless to say, that it was not a lot of fun to be around me. One thing I had finally learned was that when one was coming on, to isolate myself as much as possible. Sometimes I would take a walk or just go sit by the lake.

I am not sure if this was what you were talking about, but it is rough, and there is no pat answer to all consuming out of control emotions. Hang in there.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Rage requires professional intervention. Grief also benefits from same.

Too many people mistakenly attribute too many emotions to thyroid disease. Any behavior that is the far side of the spectrum is probably not caused by the thyroid.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree with the counseling part of your statement. However, I do not agree with the latter statement. I will concede to say that thyroid disease is not a one size fits all.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Rage is not symptomatic of thyroid disorder. Grief or deep sorrow is also at the end of the spectrum and is generally not attributable to thyroid disorder.

Both infer that something other than thyroid is at work here.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Let's see some recent lab's.

I had intense rage while hyper and some really strange feelings when initial hyper treatment began and until I hit hypo which then caused a over medicated depression.

I had rages for about 7 years, the over thinking and everything and everybody bothered me. - it was very hard to maintain relationships and my poor husband took alot of it - was threatening to leave when I was diagnosed - then had to deal this the treatment mis management of my endo.

Life got so much better once I had by thyroid removed - the rage dose disappear with proper treatment, whether anti thyroid meds or replacement meds.


----------



## Sandbar (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi all, sorry to stir up stuff....I guess the simple truth is bad things happen to good people and for no reason. Life ain't fair, yada yada. But when bad things happen because of repeated blatant incompetence over years of those who you trust and pay for your care? How does one not feel....rage or at least a tad bitter.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You didn't stir anything up. Differing opinions are okay, if they are put out there in a civil manner.

My endo feels Graves was undiagnosed for me for over 20 years. I was told to take synthroid after my first surgery. I did for a year then opted not to anymore. I have to wonder if that decision contributed to my thyroid/ Graves experience.

I hope things will get easier for you in the future.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I look at the word "rage" in the clinical aspect/definition. It is a violent and uncontrollable anger.

I think too often the word is misused.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Sandbar said:


> I now have proof that at least three of my doctors, doctors I trusted and thought were good, missed that I was hypothyroid over the last ten years.


I can understand completely. I have had a variety of medical issues the last 5+ years, most of which went missed or undetected for a long time. I can literally count the number of doctors I would put my almost-complete faith in on one hand (eh, just a few fingers).

The hardest part was accepting that not all the doctors have all of the answers, just pieces of the puzzle. This challenged my entire belief system -- I was the quintessential ideal patient; took all/any medications, did what I was told, never missed an appt., etc. Thanks to the folks here I have learned to question everything and pay attention to my body. When it comes to this endocrine stuff, so many doctors are out of touch, even if they are well-meaning. They seem to be 10-15 years behind the latest practices and research.

I've had some outright refuse to do lab tests at my request. One endo told me flatly that I likely didn't even have a thyroid problem. Another doc tried to put me on medications that weren't even needed, and high doses that were contraindicated. Others have given up and chalked things up to a "mood problem" after clearly improperly titrating levothyroxine within only a week's time.

Doctors have become chained to paperwork, insurance companies, government regulations, drug reps, malpractice insurance, peer reviews, and lab values. Some are actually incompetent but most are probably just over-worked and under-informed. When it comes to emergent situations like a heart attack or stroke, the medical system functions very well. When it comes to ongoing quality of life or chronic conditions, all bets are off.

IMHO, the trick is staying informed and asking questions; being a friendly but annoying patient. You might ruffle a few feathers, but that's okay. This forum is one heck of a resource and support group. Eventually you'll stumble across a doc who will give you some external validation and it will feel like a huge weight has been lifted off your shoulders.

hugs6


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Bigfoot wrote: "IMHO, the trick is staying informed and asking questions; being a friendly but annoying patient. You might ruffle a few feathers......."

Couldn't agree more.

You absolutely MUST be your own advocate and that starts with being informed on your disease.


----------



## Sandbar (Nov 6, 2012)

20 years, long time Webster! I think that's how long it could be affecting me too based on symptoms though as I track to track down lab values from the past I discovered many doctors offices shred their stuff.

CA-Lynn, absolutely being an informed active patient is the key, I've learned my lesson on that one!

Bigfoot, thanks so much for your support. It has been a rude awakening in terms of the medical system. I never thought I was a blind follower...I thought if I told a doc I had a family history of thyroid disease, they told me they tested it and it was fine, I could believe them. That doesn't seem so crazy. The idea they all missed it still just boggles my mind.


----------

